# My newest reptile family member



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 15, 2021)

This is my new Chameleon.
An Ambilobe Panther chameleon.
Said to be (sold to me) as a male.
But still about 3" long with the tail coiled up, so not many outward signs.
Veiled and Jacksins chameleons are easy to sex when very small.
Panthers are not.
He also does NOT like having his photo taken.
I've created him a double wide home. Because he will be on the large side eventually.
Although I'm not done with the branches, vines, etc. I'll have it ready WAY BEFORE he'll need the extra space


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2021)

Super cool. I love this one.


----------



## Herman_WA (Jan 15, 2021)

Wow! He is awesome! I've always loved chameleons! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice man!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm not a fan of lizards, however, chameleons fascinate me!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 16, 2021)

He's gorgeous! How big is "on the large side"? Does he have a name yet?

And what are the names of your other chameleons? I don't remember you telling us.


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2021)

@ZEROPILOT Show us what he might like like when fully grown and colored up. That will knock some socks off, I predict.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 16, 2021)

These are adult Panther Chameleons.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 16, 2021)

This is the coloration of my current Veiled Chameleons


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 16, 2021)

Those are tiny pictures! To really show these guys off you need better sized images - PANTHER CHAMELEONS:


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 16, 2021)

Here is another view showing signs of a male.
(The vent bulge)


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 16, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> Those are tiny pictures! To really show these guys off you need better sized images - PANTHER CHAMELEONS:
> 
> View attachment 315487
> 
> ...



Wow!


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow!


Did your socks come off?


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Jan 16, 2021)

Tom said:


> Did your socks come off?


Mine did!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 16, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> He's gorgeous! How big is "on the large side"? Does he have a name yet?
> 
> And what are the names of your other chameleons? I don't remember you telling us.


With the tail, hell be nearly 2' long


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 16, 2021)

The cage is finished.
Its actually 2 extra cages fused into one.
Can't see him? Neither can I.
He's so tiny and he hides a lot.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 16, 2021)

He's hiding


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 16, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> With the tail, hell be nearly 2' long


So he'll be roughly the same size as my skink, maybe a bit bigger. Nice!

Will he be more amenable to handling than his cousins? Or don't any of the chameleons tolerate that?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 16, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> So he'll be roughly the same size as my skink, maybe a bit bigger. Nice!
> 
> Will he be more amenable to handling than his cousins? Or don't any of the chameleons tolerate that?


Panthers are slightly more tolerant than Veileds at being handled. But I'm pretty hands off with my reptiles.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 18, 2021)

Today I also took in this VOHEMAR PANTHER Chameleon with a mild case of MBD and a "birthmark" on his left chest.
He's a little larger and 5 months old.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 18, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> View attachment 315533
> The cage is finished.
> Its actually 2 extra cages fused into one.
> Can't see him? Neither can I.
> He's so tiny and he hides a lot.


Very nice setup


----------



## wellington (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm Jealous! I had veiled but always wanted a panther. 
Keep posting updates. Will love to see how they turn out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 18, 2021)

wellington said:


> I'm Jealous! I had veiled but always wanted a panther.
> Keep posting updates. Will love to see how they turn out.


The VOHEMAR is going to see Dr.K for a blood draw this week.


----------

